# Do you ever get tired of listening to Classical music??



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Is there times that you thought, "My head would explode and I want a respite from Beethoven, Mahler etc..".

Eventually, you get tired and tired but your enthusiasm regains from time to time...
*
or*

You are the type of person who can listen to classical 24/7 a week and not getting tired..

*Do you ever get tired of listening to Classical music??*

What do you do if you suffers from that?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Classical music includes so many genres and styles that one could never get tired of it.  There are always so many new things to listen to!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, sometimes I got tired of classical. But consider that I'm listening to it for more than 50 years now. Too long a time.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, but I get tired of music itself every once in a while, some days I won't listen to anything. It's usually much worse if I'm going through an episode.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

No, but I do get tired of _not_ listening to Classical.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Sometimes I want to hear some jazz, sometimes some rock, but it's not because I'm "tired" of classical music.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Don't think I'll ever grow tired of classical but there are many other kinds of music I like as well and that I listen to very much.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I wouldn't blame myself if I did get tired of it, and I don't listen exclusively to it (roughly 25% of the music I listen to is jazz, soundtracks, rock, techno, folk, pop, and so on). 

I agree with the "classical music is so diverse" POV. If you're tired of romantic stuff, try Machaut or Takemitsu.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Although it doesn't happen often I can actually go at least one day without any kind of music, especially if I don't feel well, I'm over-tired or if I just don't feel like I'm 'in the zone' for whatever reason. When I want to hear music then classical is what I tend to opt for - with rock/jazz/whatever else I have the same kind of lengthy listening sessions but they're certainly not as frequent as they used to be.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't get tired of the genre. There are times I don't want to listen to music very seriously and I jump to other genres, but those times pass.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I selected 'no', because I don't get tired of listening to classical music. However I can go for as long as three days without listening to any music, classical or otherwise. When I do listen to music, I sneak in some bluegrass or jazz or folk when I feel like it. _And_, there are so many different sorts of classical music...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I do get tired of classical music, but my solution is to not listen to anything. So the "classical" part is redundant - it's just that I'm sometimes tired of listening to music.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't get tired of classical music because I don't listen to it all the time. I never get tired of listening to music. It's one of the two principle joys in my life, right after art.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Classical music includes so many genres and styles that one could never get tired of it.  There are always so many new things to listen to!


This plus Tull.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I do not get tired of listening to classical music. I listen every day, and I expect that when I retire, I will listen more than I do now.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Its usually after ive immersed myself deeply in a piece and I dont feel I could cope with any kind of organised sound for a while


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

No, I dont tire of Classical Music - I do like to listen to other types of music sometimes though for a bit of novelty/variety


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I was just looking over the list of music that I haven't listened to since I got my new iTunes setup. 

- Schumann's symphonies, Bernstein
- Verdi's La Traviata, Callas
- CPE Bach's Sonatas & Rondos, Pletnev
- Berlioz' Symponie Fantastique, Beecham
- Beethoven's Violin Sonatas, Perlman/Ashkenazy
- Bizet's Carmen Suites, Symphony, etc. - Dutoit
- Biber's Missa Christi Resurgentis - Manze
- Golijov's soundtrack to Youth Without Youth
- Berlioz' Romeo & Juliet - Colin Davis
- Grieg's Songs - Von Otter
- Britten's War Requiem - Pears, Britten, etc.
- Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe - Monteux 
- Schubert's Goethe Lieder - Fischer-Dieskau
- Bruckner's Symphony #4 - Bohm 
- Lalo: Symphony Espagnole - Perlman 
- Beethoven: Piano Trios - Beaux Arts
- Bach: Clavier-Ubung III - Preston
- Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words - Barenboim 
- Respighi - Roman Trilogy - Pappano
- Prokofiev - Romeo & Juliet - Maazel
- Mozart: Piano Concertos - Ashkenazy 
- Janacek: Sinfonia, Glagolitic Mass - Rattle
- Brahms, Beethoven: Double & Triple Concertos - Oistrakh, Rostropovich, Karajan
- Walton: Cello Concerto - Piatigorsky 
- Weill: 3Penny Opera - Lenya
- Bach: Cello Suites - Fournier 
- Franck: Violin Sonata - Danczowska, Zimerman
- Bernstein: Symphonies - Bernstein 
- Grieg, Nielsen, Sibelius: String Quartets - Emerson SQ
- Boccherini: Guitar Quintets - Romero, ASMF
- Bach: St. John Passion - Gardiner
- Bach: French Suites - Gould 

And more and more and more - 

I feel the opposite of tired of listening to it - I wish I had more time! I'm in love with this stuff, I can't get it fast enough... 

If you're feeling tired of listening to it, by all means, take a break, take as long as you need. It's not like classical music is going to get jealous and run off with another listener while you're enjoying some jazz or techno or rock or whatever. And don't come back until you miss it.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

As I've said elsewhere on this forum, I'm relatively new to classical music and I just can't get enough of it. There's this whole new world opened up to me that I can't wait to explore


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've listened to classical music for a long as a work day in the past (plus evening), and I was indeed exhausted and needed a rest. But that didn't mean that it actually became dull to me. It's simply that doing anything for a really long time can be tiring. Also, I do get tired of certain pieces of classical music, but the easy solution is just avoid it for a while and then it'll sound fresh later.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I like listening to classical music because it is so broad. I may get tired of listening to one composer but even that doesn't last long.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Classical music is terrible. Why would anyone want to listen to this crap?


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

As a genre of styles classical music is by far my favorite and I have been listening to it for close to 40 years now. Some times more intently than others but I never tire of it. My enthusiasm may wane here and there but only because "life" intervenes and not because my love has waned. It can be an obsession at times and even costly. I already own more music than I could listen to in a few years if I listened to something different every night but yet I keep wanting more. And now with Spotify my own collection is suffering because I can now hear more things than my pocketbook could actually afford to own. I not only enjoy listening to classical music but I enjoy reading about it via magazines and books to grow my appreciation for it. Is it all I listen to? No as I do love jazz too but I find more and more as I grow older that other genres have become less tolerable for me. I can hardly ever listen to rock of any kind anymore and once upon a time it was ALL I listened to. Maybe someday something will come along to displace classical music for me but I seriously doubt it.

Kevin


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm kinda with Ravellian on this one.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Digressing a bit, but the older I get the wider my music appreciation gets. 
Stuff I dismissed in my teens and twenties like 1950’s light music I enjoy greatly now. 
Jazz and Chamber music is something I’m enjoying more and more as I get older.
I never get bored with any kind of music, each genre has so much variety to stimulate the emotions.


----------



## wiganwarrior (Jan 6, 2012)

Odnoposoff said:


> Yes, sometimes I got tired of classical. But consider that I'm listening to it for more than 50 years now. Too long a time.


I've been listening for 45 years, and I still can't get enough. Hope my 50th anniversary doesn't change things!


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

As mentioned, there are times I tire of certain works, but there is so much and going over the forum, I re-listen to some forgotten works and am all excited again.

A day without classical music is a day I don't want to endure.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

presto said:


> Digressing a bit, but the older I get the wider my music appreciation gets.
> Stuff I dismissed in my teens and twenties like 1950's light music I enjoy greatly now.
> Jazz and Chamber music is something I'm enjoying more and more as I get older.
> I never get bored with any kind of music, each genre has so much variety to stimulate the emotions.


I _love_ this post.

I hope that as I get older and hear more music, I will learn to enjoy the music that I don't enjoy now, as well learning to enjoy more deeply the music that I already enjoy.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I go to rock muisc when I get tired of classical music. Sometimes more catchy music is what you are looking for. So yeah a mix of classical and rock is what I like.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I said no, but I should have said yes because sometimes my ears hurt.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im not doubting that everyone who loves classical music at the present will not continue to do so for the rest of their lives, but do none of you have at least a few hours a week, perhaps even a whole day during which you just cant listen to any music?

Like I said, sometimes Its like I have a full stomach, some pieces affect me so much that listening to anything else would either blow up my brain or be like a foreign object irritatingly entering my head.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Im not doubting that everyone who loves classical music at the present will not continue to do so for the rest of their lives, but do none of you have at least a few hours a week, perhaps even a whole day during which you just cant listen to any music?
> 
> Like I said, sometimes Its like I have a full stomach, some pieces affect me so much that listening to anything else would either blow up my brain or be like a foreign object irritatingly entering my head.


I'm like that all the time. I treat music-listening very seriously, as something that requires my full attention, and I simply can't do that for more than 2-3 hours a day.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I work in a noisy and sometimes very hectic environment and there are times when I come home and want nothing more than peace and quite. It's not that I am tired of classical music but that my brain has had enough external stimulation for one day.

Kevin


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Do I get tired of classical music? Nope but I do enjoy listening to different things


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No never...................


The things one finds in the dungeons.....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe a month or so ago I went something like a fortnight without wanting to listen to anything. Nothing like an unexpected starve period to rekindle the enthusiasm.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes and no. 

-_- this should have been multiple choice...


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Classical music 24/7 for me


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Not at all, and I don't think I ever will! There's so much great music out there, and I'm making great new discoveries all the time.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I never tire of listening to classical music. About once a week I do get weary about running the games, but by the next day I'm good to go.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't listen to classical music everyday, usually a couple of days of the week there is silence. More accurately, the sound of the television or children. I don't tire of classical music. But I think I listen to a wide variety of classical, baroque through contemporary, orchestra and chamber, instrumental and vocal (though not much vocal). I tire very quickly listening to anything other than classical.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hmm...
.
.
.
*Never!!!*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I haven't tired of it yet. I have tired of non-classical and can only take so much of it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

About 10-12 years ago I had a period of about 6 months that I did not feel like listening to any music for some reason. Before and after that period, from 1973 until now, music has always been one of the most important things in life for me. I do vary a lot, playing not only classical (and then from Bach to contemporary), but only pop/rock and some jazz.


----------



## ccrisgreat1950 (2 mo ago)

peeyaj said:


> Is there times that you thought, "My head would explode and I want a respite from Beethoven, Mahler etc..".
> 
> Eventually, you get tired and tired but your enthusiasm regains from time to time...
> 
> ...


a stack of those that i click off asap,scheherezade,handel, heard them all xxxxx times,dvorak new world symphony
tchaikovsky maudlin large works,prokofiev,bizet l'arlesienne,hebrides overture pictures at an exhibition


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

No and yes.

I could listen to music for hours every day. But... at the end of the day the highlight was usually Mozart. Listened to symphony no 2 by Sibelius yesterday. A cathedral of sound. But it doesn't come close to a Mozart symphony. I have that experience more and more. Maybe one day I'll end up with just Bach, Mozart and Beethoven.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Never and in the evening we watch a DVD . .


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

If I listen to many new pieces that I don't like, I get bored. I sometimes tell myself that it's a hard work to explore new music, but it's necessary in order to find the gems.

If I listen to a playlist containing only my favourite pieces, I don't get bored, unless I listen to music for hours and hours (I think that such a thing as "a musical overdose" exists, just like it exists in everything... you can love biliard for example, but try to play it for 10 hours).


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

No I don't get tired of listening to classical music as I tend to flick between chamber and orchestral music. If I'm in the mood for a change I have a penchant for post-rock, folk and some nice noisy rock/metal too. I never get sick of listening to music, full stop.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

The only thing I find tiring sometimes is repeated listening to pieces I'm not familiar with. But when I get tired, I go and listen to something I already know and love.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm tired of traveling. I went to 12 concerts last month, multiply it by 5 hours.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I listen to other genres of music (jazz, prog) that I spend about equal time listening to, but when I listen to one of those other genres, it is not because I am tired of classical. It is because I am in the mood for those other genres.

The breakdown of my listening time for each genre probably looks like this:
Classical - 35%
Prog - 35%
Jazz - 30%



Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> The only thing I find tiring sometimes is repeated listening to pieces I'm not familiar with. But when I get tired, I go and listen to something I already know and love.


I have the exact opposite experience. I break out of being 'tired' of music by listening to something new to me.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes since Classical Music usually takes your undivided attention. Especially 20th Century. Very challenging music. The Classical Era is my go to for more fun music. Less taxing.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Montarsolo said:


> No and yes.
> 
> I could listen to music for hours every day. But... at the end of the day the highlight was usually Mozart. Listened to symphony no 2 by Sibelius yesterday. A cathedral of sound. But it doesn't come close to a Mozart symphony. I have that experience more and more. Maybe one day I'll end up with just Bach, Mozart and Beethoven.


Sibelius doesn't have to come close to Mozart and the reason is because he's Sibelius. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Xisten267 said:


> Hmm...
> .
> .
> .
> *Never!!!*


I still hold the same opinion.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted no. Never. 

I do get bored of rock and jazz sometimes......


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

HenryPenfold said:


> I voted no. Never.
> 
> I do get bored of rock and jazz sometimes......


This would be my answer, too. As much as I love jazz and rock music, I feel like there really isn't _that_ much that I'm truly interested in exploring outside of what I already know and love. With classical, I feel it's a much more expansive musical universe and discoveries never truly end, but neither does the purchasing of CDs! I'm trying to scale back from buying any more CDs, but I keep getting pulled back in somehow.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ravellian said:


> Classical music is terrible. Why would anyone want to listen to this crap?


I had to laugh , reading this after all this time .


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ravellian said:


> Classical music is terrible. Why would anyone want to listen to this crap?


Good point. From this evening I’m going to stop.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

It's inconceivable to me that I would ever even approach getting tired of listening to classical music _en bloc_. I guard against tiring of favourite pieces through over-repetition by rationing the number of times I listen to them.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree anyone that does anything 24/7 is going to get tired of it.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Do you ever get tired of listening to Classical music??*

No, never.

What, Never?

Well . . . HARDLY ever.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't get tired of listening to classical music per se, considering the huge range & variety of music that falls under the rubric of 'classical' music, historically--i.e., everything from the spirituality of the Middle Ages & Renaissance to the increased exploration & expansion of our sound vocabulary in contemporary music. Indeed, it's incredible how much variety of music has been composed over the centuries.

But I do get tired of listening to certain composers and specific works & sometimes need a break from them, even a long break. & occasionally, in certain cases, I'll stop listening altogether, or only listen to their music very infrequently from that point on.

However, that's the great appeal & beauty of classical music, because when that happens, there are always so many other fascinating composers and works to turn to. Which I've found simply isn't the case with jazz or rock, which are much shorter lived musical genres being purely 20th century idioms, & therefore, whatever their merits may be, musically, they're no where near as expansive or varied as classical music: Which, after all, encompasses all of the secular & sacred music composed over the past 8+ centuries!!

There are other times when I'm just not in the mood for classical music of any kind, especially when I'm driving my car and feel more like spinning tunes. In fact, lately I've not been playing classical at all in my car. But that will change in time, I expect.

Lastly, there have also been times in my life when I was going through a period of terrible emotional duress, either over a break up or the loss of someone that I loved, where I've only been able to listen to the music of the Middle Ages and early Renaissance. I simply couldn't bear to hear anything else. It upset me too much.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

On David Hurwitz's channel, yes.


----------

